# Spullersee???



## yxx9 (27. Juli 2015)

Hi, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Spullersee? Wie groß sind die Forellen da? Lohnt sich eine Anreise aus Frankfurt/M.?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bbernhard87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Spullersee???*

Hi,puhhh Frankfurt ist schon weit weg! Aber ich hatte bis jetzt dort die besten Fänge!!! LG


----------

